# BIG UPS truck showed up today



## upTheHill (Dec 3, 2012)

and delivered my g0602 10 * 22 lathe. then the small UPS truck showed up with all the small parts and tooling. it's on the bench, and tomoorow will get a cleaning, and the break in procedure done, then it's onto making chips.

http://s336.beta.photobucket.com/user/scragglepoint/media/20121203_135859.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice Lathe! It should do what you need for years.

Paul


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 3, 2012)

really nice, i have the same model in an 11" and love it.
where is the center out of the tailstock, cant see it in the pic?
steve


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 3, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> really nice, i have the same model in an 11" and love it.
> where is the center out of the tailstock, cant see it in the pic?
> steve



this picture is fresh out of the box, nothing cleaned, checked or added, most of the stuff is off to the side.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice, real nice and organized looking shop.  But hey, what's up with the squirrel?




upTheHill said:


> and delivered my g0602 10 * 22 lathe. then the small UPS truck showed up with all the small parts and tooling. it's on the bench, and tomoorow will get a cleaning, and the break in procedure done, then it's onto making chips.
> 
> http://s336.beta.photobucket.com/user/scragglepoint/media/20121203_135859.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 3, 2012)

Ray C said:


> Nice, real nice and organized looking shop.  But hey, what's up with the squirrel?



the squirrel was a photo for a contest on a hunting sight. i hunt squirrels, raccoons and coyotes. won the contest too, a nice hand carved "scolder"


----------



## darkzero (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice lathe and I like the color! Does it have a reverse tumbler?


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 4, 2012)

it does have reverse, 

and a lifetime supply of cosmoline  :whiteflag:


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 4, 2012)

upTheHill said:


> it does have reverse,
> 
> and a lifetime supply of cosmoline  :whiteflag:



Congratulations. 

kinda sucks though.... you have this anticipation moment, and eager to get things turning..... but before you can do all of that, you have to play with cosmoline :angryfire:...


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 4, 2012)

I stopped at a farm supply type store the other day and they had these huge cast iron pots on sale. Of course they were made in china and all I wanted was a yard decoration flower pot anyway but decided to pass. The sales guy was like, these are already seasoned so you can start cooking in them right away. I told him I never knew cosmoline was used as "seasoning" on cast iron pots and it sure as heck won't taste good!


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 4, 2012)

on the plus side of having to clean everything. 
I now know how to pull apart and re assemble damn near every bolt in this thing.


----------



## Jon K (Dec 4, 2012)

upTheHill said:


> on the plus side of having to clean everything.
> I now know how to pull apart and re assemble damn near every bolt in this thing.



That was the benefit of breaking down my G8688.

Nice lathe - WD40 cleans the cosmoline up real nice.


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been using breakfree CLP 
I like it beter then wd 40, been using it for 15 - 20 years on my guns,works great at getting cosmoline out of old mil surp guns


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 7, 2012)

Bolted the lathe down to the workbench using 3/8" carriage bolts, nice and solid now, no shimmy, shake or anything.
practiced on some 1" AL 6061 tubing I have, and it turned the AL down nice and smooth, then used a cutoff and got a nice straight even cut, so far very pleased.  next experiment is to bore an 1.5" AL 6061 tube to open it up, then try threading the ID of that tubing and the OD of the 1" tube and see if I can get them to mate.  

if I accomplish nothing else, this is bringing a smile to my face.  :whistle:
which was needed, cause I had a REAL crappy day on the ambulance yesterday.


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 7, 2012)

sounds like a good practice, and some peaceful moments that the lathe.

hows the finish you get on that AL?


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Breakfree CLP is awesome stuff, way better than WD40 for metal and I use it too.. WD40 does not come anywhere near my firearms at all.


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 7, 2012)

PurpLev said:


> hows the finish you get on that AL?



bright smooth and shiny, very pleased with it.


----------



## menglor (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok sooo, Mine arrives on Monday.


Tell me more about this BIG TRUCK.

I didnt take the liftgate option, and I am worried there going to make me take it off the truck solo!

can I get some details on how the whole thing unfolded when the truck arrived?


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 7, 2012)

menglor said:


> Ok sooo, Mine arrives on Monday.
> Tell me more about this BIG TRUCK.
> I didnt take the liftgate option, and I am worried there going to make me take it off the truck solo!
> can I get some details on how the whole thing unfolded when the truck arrived?



I also didn't get the lift service, though the truck that delivered it had one.
what I did was go to a local business that I deal with (a feed and grain store), and asked if I could have the lathe delivered there and meet it with my pickup. the owner asked for details (how big, how heavy, etc) and said sure, and she would use her forklift to move it. so when the freight company (UPS Freight) called to arrange for delivery, I gave them the business's address and requested that the driver call me about 30 minutes before he got there, to give me time to head over, and give the owner a heads up.

when the truck arrived, :ups:he brought the crate to the edge of the truck, and the woman used her forklift to get it out of the truck and put in on my trailer (I have a small 4x8 flat top trailer). I then strapped it down and drove home.

the driver would have put it on the lift-gate if necessary to move it to the ground or even with my trailer, but without the forklift, I would probably have had to move it onto my trailer, or possibly, the driver could have used his portable lift to move it onto my trailer if we got both even and stable. it would have been a lot harder to get into then out of my pickup truck because of the pallet dimensions and orientation.  having it on my trailer also made it wasier to get out of the crate and to back it into the garage, I then used my backhoe to lift it up and onto the workbench.  though an engine lift would have made that job easier, and I could have rented one at a local tool rental place.

oh, and it was your basic tractor trailer truck, he would NOT have been happy driving down my barely 2 lane dirt road to my driveway.


----------



## menglor (Dec 7, 2012)

being in Canada, I was told that having it delivered to a place of business meant I had to pay taxes differently.

I have a friend with a hoe and a fork lift, but faily far from where I am.  So I hope the thing has a lift gate, or he calls before he comes.

I may get him to have a beer while I get it delivered.

monday should be really interesting.

thanks for your comments.




upTheHill said:


> I also didn't get the lift service, though the truck that delivered it had one.
> what I did was go to a local business that I deal with (a feed and grain store), and asked if I could have the lathe delivered there and meet it with my pickup. the owner asked for details (how big, how heavy, etc) and said sure, and she would use her forklift to move it. so when the freight company (UPS Freight) called to arrange for delivery, I gave them the business's address and requested that the driver call me about 30 minutes before he got there, to give me time to head over, and give the owner a heads up.
> 
> when the truck arrived, :ups:he brought the crate to the edge of the truck, and the woman used her forklift to get it out of the truck and put in on my trailer (I have a small 4x8 flat top trailer). I then strapped it down and drove home.
> ...


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 7, 2012)

they will call the day before or morning they deliver, to make sure no last minute changes. you can ask about lift gate. if you live in a more civilized area then I do, meaning paved roads, paved driveway, etc.  the driver might use his portable hand lift to bring it to your garage, if you share the beer  :drinkingbeer:




menglor said:


> being in Canada, I was told that having it delivered to a place of business meant I had to pay taxes differently.
> 
> I have a friend with a hoe and a fork lift, but faily far from where I am.  So I hope the thing has a lift gate, or he calls before he comes.
> 
> ...


----------

